# Kodak 50th Anniversary Brownie Camera



## jcdeboever (Dec 17, 2015)

I stumbled across this video  found it very interesting. I also attached the video for the film found inside the purchase. 

*



*
*



*


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 17, 2015)

I have one of these, didn't know they'd been given out to kids.


----------



## desertrattm2r12 (Dec 22, 2015)

Ain't that the Bee's Knees!


----------

